# Craftsman LT2000



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Engine : B & S Intek Twin 23 OHV
Family: 5BSXS.7242VF
276024 

Hopefully that's all the info needed. I can't seem to find any other #'s.

Back in the spring it looked like mice had built a nest somewhere in the engine. This morning I was using and noticed it didn't sound right then heard a bang. I took off the muffler and there isn't any exhaust coming out the right side...only the left. The right side is where most of the noise was coming from. I'm not sure where to start to look. Maybe a dead mouse or nest still in the exhaust pipe? I'm sure I'd smell something though. There is no odour or thick smoke. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pictures*

I just took a few pictures after noticing that there appears to be a broken part. I don't know what they call this but here some pics. Will this be hard to repair or a lot of work?




























The piece resting on the tire is bend as well.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need to purchase a new push rod, installation is not hard. You will need to readjust the valve clearances as well. Once you have the new push rod, then someone can give you more detailed instructions to install and set valve clearance.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have to pick one up on Monday.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

*push rod in*

I had to order the push rod....but it's in now. I'm going to pick it up this morning.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

*valve guides*

Well I got the push rods, replaced both, back in place but it appears now that one of the valve guides is out of place and not allowing the valve to go all the way in. Which is probably causing the rod to bend. How do I go about adjusting the valve guide now?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Valve guides are not adjustable. You will need to replace the head on that side.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

*Update*

Well I was able to find a used head for $70 that matched. Taking off the old one I noticed that the air fins were blocked from the mouse nest. I'm assuming that's what caused part of the issue...not allowing the engine to cool on that side and popping the valve guide out of place.
I put in the new head, new rods and adjusted the valves and it runs like a charm now.


----------

